# monster truck cheat for san andreas ps2



## durk

i just found a monster truck cheat for gta san andreas and i think its pretty cool its RIGHT,UP,R1,R1,R1,DOWN,TRIANGLE,TRIANGLE,X,CIRCLE,L1,L1


----------



## ke_742

Theres a jet pack too!!!


----------

